# [gelöst] otr-verwaltung, PyGTK/GTK is missing

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich versuche otr-verwaltung[1] zum Laufen zu bringen und ich könnte schwören, es hätte auch schonmal funktioniert. Aktuell wird mir der Startversuch allerdings mit folgender Meldung abgebrochen:

```
[stell @ fightclub:~]% otr

  File "/usr/local/bin/otr", line 35

    print "PyGTK/GTK is missing."

                                ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

```

wobei "otr" ein Symlink aufs richtige python-Skript ist.

dev-python/pygtk ist natürlich installiert, und revdep-rebuild, lafilefixer und python-updater laufen alle ohne Fehlermeldungen durch.

Hat das zufällig jemand im Einsatz und kann mir dazu ein paar Infos geben?

[1] = http://elbersb.de/otrverwaltung/

----------

## franzf

otr mag kein python:3

entweder das Script portieren (puh...) oder mit python:2 starten

// edit:

Der Fehler liegt in der Syntax ^^

print "message" geht in py:3 nicht, da muss das print("message") heißen, also mit Klammern.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hmm .. darauf bin ich jetzt gar nicht gekommen.

Vielen Dank, dann muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das löse. Hinsichtlich python3 ist print "message" sicher nicht mein größtes Problem.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *franzf wrote:*   

> entweder das Script portieren (puh...) oder mit python:2 starten

 

danke nochmal, hat 1a funktioniert. Ich habe den Symlink jetzt einfach gegen ein kurzes Shellskript getauscht, dass otr.py direkt via python2 aufruft.

----------

## franzf

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   entweder das Script portieren (puh...) oder mit python:2 starten 
> 
> danke nochmal, hat 1a funktioniert. Ich habe den Symlink jetzt einfach gegen ein kurzes Shellskript getauscht, dass otr.py direkt via python2 aufruft.

 

Geht auch einfacher:

```
#!/bin/env python2
```

in die erste Zeile des python-scripts, dann nimmt der selbstständig python2  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, wäre 'ne tolle Idee, aber erstens checke ich direkt aus dem git aus und das würde immer überschrieben werden und zweitens ist das ein geteiltes Verzeichnis, auf das auch andere Distributionen zugreifen und da geht python2 ins Leere. Klar, da könnte ich dann auch symlinks setzen, aber ... ist schon ok so.  :Smile: 

----------

